# Sick and tired of IBS



## Rach300 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey! 
So since I was 14 I have been dealing with IBS symptoms, I am now 21 and I feel as though it's just getting worse. The telltale stomach amd lower back cramps accompanied by stomach gurgling and bloating are what have been progressively worse and worse over the years. My doctor diagnosed me with IBS when I was 15 but didn't really give me too much info on how to help symptoms or give me much info. Over the years it has affected my work, study and personal life. 
Last year my gyno diagnosed me with endometriosis and while have a laparoscopy noticed lots and lots of scar tissue around my gut which suprised him considering that I had not and any surgeries prior. He suggested that this may be linked to the IBS.

I've tried many things but nothing seems to be helping me and I'm just so sick and tired of having to run to the toilet during work or the movies because my atomach is cramping.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Rach,

The title of your post is the name of my blog: SickofIBS.com

So yes, I've been there, and got rid of IBS. Not with one quick fix, but by getting to the roots of problems.

My blog is about gradually changing your life for the better. You may find something on there to inspire you.

Hope you do

Alison


----------



## CathyRL (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Rach

I feel your pain!

You aren't alone in your daily battle, because it is a battle! Physically, psychologically and emotionally!

I think posting here is a great step to overcoming the anxiety that is often part of the circle of IBS and I feel so much better for sharing my story last night!

I'm currently managing my IBS by taking mebeverine every morning, and having a yoghurt with two-three teaspoons of chia seed in it after dinner every night. Might be worth looking in to, as it has greatly reduced the paina nd bloating I was suffering with! I still have bad days, but they are less frequent!

Hope that today is a better day for you x


----------

